# Fuse Problems, Please Help



## Mike Fisher (Oct 6, 2015)

My 2008 keystone outback has two reverse battery protection fuses that keep blowing everything the battery is initially hooked up. I bought it in the fall and have since been having this issue. I am hooking the battery up correctly. Also the in line fuse on stereo blows too. The original fuses were 15 amp fuses so that is what I replaced with. I also replaced the 30 amp self resetting breaker coming immediately off the battery and again when I hooked up the battery the two 15 amp fuses blew. Should the reverse battery protection fuses be 30 or 40 amp fuses? Or what other issue could I be having?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The reverse battery protection fuses in mine are 40amp. But there's a problem somewhere, and putting bigger fuses in isn't going to solve the problem. Are you positive you hooked up the batteries correctly?


----------



## Mike Fisher (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm positive the battery is hooked up correctly. Black to post I've, white to negative. I think someone before me must have blown the fuses and did not have a 30 or 40 amp fuses and just replaced with a couple 15 amp fuses and whenever the initial surge when the battery is connected hits, it blows those two fuses out again. This shouldn't happen if they are 40 amp fuses because the 30 amp online breaker should take that load away right? I may be completely off but this is what I have come to conclude over the past 48 hours. Thoughts? What year is your outback?
Also, my converter panel number is WF-8955AN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike Fisher said:


> What year is your outback?


His Outback is a 2014. You can see his Outback details under his Avatar on left side of posts.


----------



## Mike Fisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for doing some research on this topic. I bought some 30 amp fuses and will try them out tonight. Hopefully this fixes my issue.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got back in from snow shoveling. Got 8" of wet, heavy snow overnight...

My trailer is not at my house right now, so I can't check the exact model of the converter I have. I remember the 40A fuses though. Don't ask me how I know...  

I do wonder why you are pulling so much power on startup. There should not be a lot of power draw from the batteries through the panel unless you have a lot of lights on. 15A(the size of your fuses) seems like a lot of draw.

I hope the 30A fuses do the trick. Maybe pull all the other fuses first, and then replace them one at a time after you put the 30A ones in. That way, you can find out if one circuit is pulling a lot more juice. Especially, I'd look at the fuse and the wiring powering the radio, since it's the one that also blows when you plug in. Could be a short in that circuit only.

Good luck, and let us know what you find out.


----------

